# Blade Cleaning



## Dream Burls (Apr 23, 2013)

I do a lot of opening boxes with my EDC so I'm always getting glue on the blade. Wondering if anyone has an easy/effective way of getting the gunk off? Thanks.


----------



## 77kath (Apr 23, 2013)

WD 40


----------



## zitangy (Apr 23, 2013)

you may want to try either alcohol ( not the drinking type) or lighter (cigarette) gas refills teh liquid type.

rgds
d


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I use acetone to clean the glue and gunk from boxes on my EDC. I use it to open boxes too, and if I cantbjust scratch it off with my fingernail, acetone takes it right off.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2013)

GooGone.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I've used goo gone too, but it always seemed to keep the smells. I do occasionally use it to cut fruit and whatnot to eat when foraging while hiking? I always worried about the residue. And anyone with a female in the house normally has acetone laying around, so no need to purchase anything new.


----------



## cwrightthruya (Apr 23, 2013)

91% Isopropanol works decently for me and it evaporates so quickly that if you get it in the pivot it wont rust it or attract dirt.


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 23, 2013)

Nail polish remover usually has other stuff in there, so it's not that great for cleaning a blade. Stop by an auto parts or hardware store for some straight acetone. Leaves no residue on the blade.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Good point, never thought about that. I'll have to head to auto zone soon


----------



## cwrightthruya (Apr 23, 2013)

yeah, but nail polish remover huffs, I mean smells, much better :justkidding:


----------



## Dream Burls (Apr 23, 2013)

I tried the WD40 since that's what I had available and it worked just fine. I knew you guys would have the answer(s). Thanks.


----------

